# Terrariums ok for Russian Tortoise?



## Keiigo- (Apr 23, 2013)

Been doing alot of research on what enclosure is best for a Russian Tortoise and been looking at tons of care sheets.

Is a 50 gallon glass terrarium ok for a Russian Tortoise i'm currently living in a small condo right now and cant fit a 4x8 tortoise table in my condo.

Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Keiigo, and welcome to the Forum!

Here on the Tortoise Forum, we only have your tortoise's best interest in mind. So you may read some posts (including mine) that sound like we're picking on you...but this is far from the truth. We welcome you as a new member and we're very happy to give you information that will help you keep your tortoise alive and healthy.

Having said all that...now comes the bad part:

If you can't provide the habitat an animal requires, why did you buy it? Especially a russian tortoise. They are total wanderers. It is hard-wired into them to do a lot of walking and roaming. Where they come from the vegetation is sparse and they can't get a full meal in just one spot...they have to forage over a very large area. So putting a russian tortoise into a small habitat is just mean and cruel.

Buy the very largest plastic tub you have the space for...buy two of them and put them together. Think about maybe making a double habitat with a second or even a third story for more room. 

No, I don't believe a 50 gallon aquarium is big enough. Most aquariums are measured in gallons because they're deep. The gallons go up. What you need is a lot of floor space. 

Please look through our enclosure section and see if you can get some ideas that will work for the space you have available.


----------



## theelectraco (Apr 23, 2013)

If you got a hatchling or small one, it will do temporarily.


----------



## Keiigo- (Apr 23, 2013)

emysemys said:


> Hi Keiigo, and welcome to the Forum!
> 
> Here on the Tortoise Forum, we only have your tortoise's best interest in mind. So you may read some posts (including mine) that sound like we're picking on you...but this is far from the truth. We welcome you as a new member and we're very happy to give you information that will help you keep your tortoise alive and healthy.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, I have not bought it yet i'm trying to find what the best habitat is for my condo space for when I buy the tortoise. 

I'll try that tub thing and see if I like it thanks for the help.


----------



## Minority1 (Apr 23, 2013)

theelectraco said:


> If you got a hatchling or small one, it will do temporarily.



Agreed but it's gonna be a waste of money and space if the Keiigo were to purchase the terrarium, the tortoise will outgrow the small enclosure in about 1-2 years and Keiigo will be stuck with useless glass tank. 

Stick with the plastic tubs. 5 ft by 2ft (tub) is better than 3.5 ft by 1.5ft (terrarium)


----------



## tortoise007 (Apr 23, 2013)

I would get 2-3 cement mixing bins and put them together, either out, or up. here is what I did: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-68546.html


----------



## LolaMyLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a 3.5'x10' enclosure for my RT and he still needs more space. He gets a 30-45min (supervised) roam every evening and he covers a 1/4 acre. Do you have any yard space in the condo?


----------



## Tom (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello and welcome.

Tortoises are just not an animal that does well in a small space. Really any species should have as large an enclosure as is possible and practical.

Have you considered other reptile pets? Many species of snake or lizard would do fine in an enclosure that size. Just a thought.


----------

